# New CT Outdoor Garden RR



## DMASSO

We finally were able to start construction of our outdoor garden railroad. Time, laborers and money constraints have already required changes. Hopefully we can button some of it up before the winter. raising money for track building supplies, track and power will be another undertaking.


----------



## DonR

Some modelers use a foam base for their tracks.

Others use Cork.

I do believe that your quarry stone base is a first.

You sure are putting in some hard labor time.

Don


----------



## Big Ed

Nice :thumbsup:

But you better hurry, Old Man Winter is coming fast.


----------



## DMASSO

Wall is only for the dirt retention. The track will be on the interior area and most likely on elevated tubes embedded in the ground.

We had a plan with two loops of track and the wall closest to the building had several in and out curves which are nicer but we went with a straight wall. We will stop as soon as we fill it in and resume in the spring. we need to raise lots of money so it may take a bit longer.

I have carried more blocks in three days than I ever want to do again. I am on my third pair of gloves.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CRH

Wow! A lot of work there!


----------



## DMASSO

Here is a little update. The main wall is complete. Next step, after may 15, will be the top cap stones. Then it will be filled in and compacted.

Biggest problem is raising the money for track and structures.


----------



## DMASSO

Update: 

Call before you dig has marked the property so we will be excavating for the electrical line.


----------



## Big Ed

Don, is the area around there secure?
What is that some kind of park?

I don't remember you talking about where it is and about the building in the pictures? It looks like a RR station, nice. Is that some kind of building for a train club?

After you lay all the track I guess you will be adding some structures? And I guess the trains themselves will be stored inside the building, but I would worry about all the rest just sitting there all out in the open.

Some people get their kicks by doing strange acts of vandalism these days. The Wackos!
I would be worried about someone wrecking all you did after you get it all done.



You need money?
I think one of those walls would look good around my front yard & my low sitting front porch would look nice redone in the block too ..........how much?


----------



## Big Ed

Never mind about what it is, I just saw the address in your signature.

You ought to make it an actual link like this.
More people might click on it. You know how?
Just copy and paste the link below and insert it into your signature. Make it a clickable link.

http://www.bmrailways.com/page1.htm


----------



## Big Ed

Who manages the web site? You?

This needs to be updated?
Upcoming Shows *
There are none?
**
*The INFO LINKS*
*Needs this added, why not?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/index.php
*
*The Welcome page needs a little history on the building that houses the trains*.

*And more pictures are needed.*
*


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you. Yes we are a club made up of all volunteers for the Town Of Stratford. The train looking building houses a G shelf, O, S, HO and N layouts. Our O layout was in the July 2015 issue of Classic Toy Train magazine. We are in a town park and there is no security. Our building is alarmed and we will be putting LED lights on it and a video camera.

The track will remain outside, but we will have to bring in the trains and structures.

Eddiem( on OGR forum does our website ). There are no current shows in our area. Photos are on the photo page when you click the highlighted words.

www.bmrailways.com


----------



## Big Ed

DMASSO said:


> Thank you. Yes we are a club made up of all volunteers for the Town Of Stratford. The train looking building houses a G shelf, O, S, HO and N layouts. Our O layout was in the July 2015 issue of Classic Toy Train magazine. We are in a town park and there is no security. Our building is alarmed and we will be putting LED lights on it and a video camera.
> 
> The track will remain outside, but we will have to bring in the trains and structures.
> 
> www.bmrailways.com


The building itself?
An old RR station moved there? Or one just built to look like one?
Nice building.:thumbsup:


Raising some bucks?
Have Andre make models of it for you to sell up there.
Do you do raffles at the open houses? 50/50's?


----------



## DMASSO

Latest photo.


----------



## DMASSO

Building was built in 1999 to house an HO layout which was then followed with other gauges.

We cannot do raffles or charge entry fees based on the guidelines of the park. We have a donation stand which is not a big money maker but we have some good Saturdays. If we get train donations, if we cannot use the items we will sell on ebay. The Mayor's recent golf tournament for charities gave us a donation. Two weeks ago, my family gave me a surprise 70th birthday party, at the park pavilion. All presents were for the train museum which allowed me to deposit over $1,100!

www.bmrailways.com


----------



## DMASSO

The Town delivered more dirt and gravel this week. Thursday,07/14/16, they excavated and installed piping for our electrical. We are hoping they finish tomorrow so that we can continue with the stone work.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

This is one thing I've always wondered about outdoor railways- How do you stop rain from breaking it? If there's too much water it might damage the electrical parts.


----------



## DMASSO

Good question. Per others, outdoor wiring is sufficient along with sealed electrical boxes. I have never done it but when we get to that phase, I will let you know.


----------



## DMASSO

Here are the electrical boxes and low voltage boxes.


----------



## Big Ed

That is a large area, I can think of a lot of ideals for structures to add.
I think some kind of circulating water running through would look nice. Just add a pump to keep it flowing.
Add a working water wheel/mill, line a river bed with the rubber membrane they use for fish ponds and run the water back to a holding tank. 
Then you can add some bridges crossing the river in spots.

I see a lot of room for different structures, too bad you could not fence the area off?

What structures do you have planned to add?
You guys (and gals?) going to make your own structures?

Build them like the T man did.:smilie_daumenpos:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=86762


----------



## DMASSO

Buildings are in the planning stage but we would like to duplicate some of the buildings in the park. They are a bit complicated so it will be a little protracted.
All buildings and trains will have to be put away when we are closed. I know that is a pain but it is the best we can do.
We are trying to keep it simple as possible. We have a new track plan and I will post as soon as I get a copy.
Thanks for all your input.


----------



## DMASSO

Track plan.


----------



## Big Ed

Crude drawing....but if you re-position the inside loops passing cutoff (the red splotch) to the inside, you could have a longer passing cutoff for the outside line.


----------



## jaody

My garden railroad has been outside since 2003. I did away with My remote switch machines ,too much to maintain.all rail joints were assembled using electronic contact grease. I'm u seing track power, with very little electrical problems. Biggest problem, deer stepping on track and buildings,and eating plants. Good luck ,I'll keep checking in


----------



## DMASSO

Agree BigEd. Will make the suggestion.


----------



## eddiem

Big Ed,

Here's the thinking on the plan we developed...

1) we probably don't need a siding that's more than 12' long.

2) with the current plan, the reach to set up a train on either loop siding is about 2'. We just have to watch out for trains passing by on the outer loop. If we put the passing siding on the inside of the inside loop, we need a club member with 5' long arms to put a train on the siding. 

Or, we would have to walk across the layout being careful not to step on or hit the trains on the other 3 tracks that we would need to step over. 

Here's a better look at the plan:









At this point, nothing (except the wall, literally) is cast in stone! 

eddiem


----------



## Big Ed

eddiem said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> Here's the thinking on the plan we developed...
> 
> 1) we probably don't need a siding that's more than 12' long.
> 
> 2) with the current plan, the reach to set up a train on either loop siding is about 2'. We just have to watch out for trains passing by on the outer loop. If we put the passing siding on the inside of the inside loop, we need a club member with 5' long arms to put a train on the siding.
> 
> Or, we would have to walk across the layout being careful not to step on or hit the trains on the other 3 tracks that we would need to step over.
> 
> Here's a better look at the plan:
> 
> At this point, nothing (except the wall, literally) is cast in stone!
> 
> eddiem


5' arms! 
That would be a Gorilla! Maybe. 


You know I completely forgot how big the layout is.
I see your point.
I like large passing sidings, but I guess 12' is kind of long. 
But as the G scale trains are large, that is not really that long of a train in G scale.
Considering that the average G scale car is 16", long minus the locomotive and tender (what?Around 20"?), that works out to a 7 or 8 car train in the 12' area?
Unless I calculated wrong.
12' = 144"
144" minus 20"(loco&tender) = 124" left.
124" divided by 16" (rolling stock) = 7.75 cars so say an 8 car train.
How long of a train are you going to run?

As far as walking on the layout aren't you planning some kind of path to walk through? You are going to be placing structures around it right? And taking them in. 
You also may need a designated path for future accidents if they occur? 

But in the end it is your guys (and gals?) RR, to do as you see fit to do.

I just throw my thoughts out while I am thinking them.
I am not one to hold on to my thoughts.

I do love the stone work, looking good.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence

Any updates on this layout? Will there be a chance of trains running before November?


----------



## RonthePirate

Never again will I gripe about all the work when I built my tables.
Never again will I gripe about not being able to reach a problem in the middle of my tables.
That is definitely a labor of love. You gotta love labor to do it! 

But I can see once the foundations are complete, the rest will be really a good time.
I want to see this when it's done. Should be really nice.


----------



## DMASSO

Hi Spence. Head wall guy has other jobs so we have to be patient. The heat has not helped either. We got more dirt delivered and hope to spread it out this Wednesday, weather permitting.

Then we need to finish the wall, again waiting for the key guy. If he can fix one section, another member and I will put in the back course of blocks. Then stone guy needs to put the cap stone which may be more involved.

Our goal is to finish the small inside oval for the park's Pumpkin Fest which is October 15th just to give the public a visual.

You can always take a ride down here with your new car and Eddiem and I will show you our Corvette's and the train museum.


----------



## DMASSO

Well we finally got some base blocks delivered and a group of guys together to install the base blocks (22) that will support two sets of track in phase one. The weather was very humid and the rain did not start until much later.

Now we need to get some track installed.


----------



## Fire21

Trains and friends...doesn't get any better!


----------



## DMASSO

And pizza.


----------



## Spence

I'm glad to see that you are finally making progress. It's been 1 1/2 years since you started this post. It must be fustrating for you at times!


----------



## DMASSO

Thanks Spence. Very frustrating. Trying to get everyone on the GOYA plan becomes trying at times.


----------



## DMASSO

Today, July 5, we installed two loops in phase one section. We baked in the heat but it was worth it.


----------



## Gramps

It looks good. I recognize the Aristo switcher and the other looks like a USA NW2. Nice paint jobs on both.:thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you Gramps. Trains belong to one of our members. They are battery powered. I have a short video but cannot download it. What is a security token?


----------



## DMASSO

Another track photo taken today.


----------



## DMASSO

Did more clean up. We were able to put the wall cap on one half of the wall. Need another skid of caps.


----------



## Spence

Some more progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

Tonight we installed concrete pavers for the bases for building. Next will be ground preparation, weed block, and mulch.


----------



## DMASSO

I stopped off at my club member, who installed the wall, to pick up some blocks. He also has a fireplace shop. He installed a nice "G" shelf layout and a point to point trolley.


----------



## DMASSO

Layout picture from a drone.


----------



## DMASSO

Here are some shots from today's (082617) open house.


----------



## Magic

I see trains running. :appl: :appl: :smilie_daumenpos:
A lot of work but looks good. Congrats. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Fire21

Very nice layout. I like that it's elevated...don't have to lean over so far to see details.


----------



## DMASSO

I tried my hand at making a small trackside building.


----------



## Spence

Finally; the trains are running. Love the photos; especially the drone shot. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

Today Ed installed seven pin connectors so we can now run a train electrically. He also had time to fly his drone and another member flew his plane.


----------



## DMASSO

Well, the last cap stones were installed last week. Wall is now finished. Now we can start Phase 2. I do not expect some effort until spring. I will try to prep the dirt area so we have a fresh start.


----------



## Spence

A little more progress. Nice photos. See you in the spring with more progress.


----------



## Larry Sr.

Very nice Don. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wisdomwalker

This is really cool. I want to run trains outside so bad I can smell the steam oil!


----------



## DMASSO

We had a group of volunteers (Mutual Security Credit Union) come by on Friday, 29th. 
We trenched and graveled the track locations.


----------



## Spence

Slowly but surely it's coming along.


----------



## DMASSO

We got some work done yesterday. Weather finally cooperated.


----------



## Fire21

Will you be shutting down construction for the winter or are there things you might be able to get done? Looks like a well-engineered layout.


----------



## DMASSO

Yes. We started lying track for the the outer loop of phase two. Phase one has two small loops and is done except some plantings.

We hope to complete the outer loop of phase 2 before October 20th.


----------



## DMASSO

Another shot.


----------



## Spence

Just curious! In the last photo posted where the track is; is that dirt area going to be grass or buildings?


----------



## DMASSO

Not sure. It may be gravel or mulch and then maybe some buildings(when we get them)


----------



## Spence

Thanks Don. I just looked back at your first post on this subject. In November it will be 3 years.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you. Put more salt on it.😥


----------



## DMASSO

We installed track today, Oct. 3, on the outer track of phase2.


----------



## DMASSO

Todsy, October 9th, we completed track 1 of phase 2.


























We were also given a handmade steel bridge for track 2 of phase 2.


----------



## Spence

It looks good. I think adding that mulch makes a big difference.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you Spence.


----------



## DMASSO

We put some plantings on Phase 1 today, Oct. 12, 2018.


----------



## Magic

It's all looking very nice, you're making some real progress.
The ground cover is a big improvement.

Magic


----------



## Spence

That looks very nice Don. :appl:


----------



## DMASSO

Yesterday, October 20th, the park had it's pumpkin festival.
We had the train museum open and the "G" layout was a big attraction.


----------



## Gramps

Nice layout and photos. I enjoyed my G layout but it became too much work as I got older. I'm following your progress. Thanks for posting.:appl:


----------



## Chaostrain

It's looking good!


----------



## Magic

Looks super. :appl: :appl:

Magic


----------



## DMASSO

Saturday, December 15, was our last open house of 2018.
A young couple, who just moved to the area for a job transfer, stopped in for a visit. 
They donated their LGB trains to us which was very generous and amazing.
A few photos are attached. They gave us track, water tower, windmill, and many other rolling stock.


----------



## Magic

You can have some fun with those circus cars.
Very nice donation indeed.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

A very generous gift but as I'm sure you know the different brands in your photos will have to be all coupler matched. G scale never standardized their couplers. The black box Golden Loaf covered hopper looks like an Aristocraft car. They are defunct but that car may be a money maker on ebay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Just seeing this thread. What a fun garden build project! And what a fabulous club building!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## DMASSO

Gramps said:


> A very generous gift but as I'm sure you know the different brands in your photos will have to be all coupler matched. G scale never standardized their couplers. The black box Golden Loaf covered hopper looks like an Aristocraft car. They are defunct but that car may be a money maker on ebay.


Thank you. Yes, one of our members replaces wheels and couplers to optimize everything.


----------



## DMASSO

We had nice weather Friday. We were able to get the electrical conduits installed, the base blocks for track 4 of phase two and start some of track 4. Track 4 will be a figure eight.


----------



## DMASSO

We were able to lay track for track four of Phase 2 but ran out of straight tracks. Chas Ro shipping some now.


----------



## Magic

Nice to see you making progress, looking good.
Looks like that's going to be an interesting section of the project.

Magic


----------



## mackerel

This is coming along very nicely. Can't wait to see the continued progress. 

How did you protect the layout in winter? Did you just put a tarp over it or was there more to it?


----------



## DMASSO

We do not cover it. Track, on Phase 1 has been out several years. Nothing has moved. Track is tapconed through trex and into a solid concrete 4 x8 x16 block.


----------



## mackerel

Makes sense. Looks like solid construction work. I've always wondered if there were any concerns from the winter weather with outdoor layouts.


----------



## DMASSO

We just finished track 4 including a bridge installation and ballast. Wiring is next and additional landscaping.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice, I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Magic

That's shaping up nicely, good work.

Magic


----------



## Spence

Looking real good Don. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

We had our official town park opening. There was a huge car show on the 
grounds. Our train 
museum was open and the outdoor G guage was 
operational with all four 
tracks.


























My corvette.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good Don. :smilie_daumenpos:

Did the thought cross your minds about adding some real water somewhere on the layout?
Maybe not a river (but that would look good going under the bridge ) but a lake somewhere in the middle?

Would not be that hard to do, you could add a small pump to run it to the top of a waterfall to cascade back down into the lake.

Just a thought I had while looking at all the open land you still have. :smokin:


----------



## DMASSO

Yes we are thinking of it. The big box stores have the small plastic liners. I saw a small mini solar pump for the water effect.


----------



## teledoc

Dmasso, Outstanding job and hope it will spur other people to join in Model Railroading. It’s quite an impressive undertaking, and your group should be commended for all the work. :appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you guys.


----------



## Chaostrain

Classic cars and trains. Life just doesn't get any better than that. The layout is looking good.


----------



## Magic

Bet it feels great to get some trains running.
Looking good, very nice job and a nice car show to boot.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Looks great, it's almost making me miss my G scale.


----------



## MichaelE

Love the Intercity Express train. The layout looks great.


----------



## DMASSO

Progress is still slow. We had to weed again despite weed block etc. Since I am out of commission, I can only push so much.
Yesterday we received a nice donation of about 12 G scale buildings. I am hoping for some plants next week.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice G-gauge layout and some pretty cool cars in the background!


----------



## DMASSO

Our G friend came by Tuesday and brought us another 15 buildings. We need to decide where they will go and set up a plan.


----------



## DMASSO

Today we added ten plantings to the layout and did additional cleanup.
We will be adding more plants soon.


----------



## Big Ed

QVC had these on sale the other day.
Fake but really look real, don't grow and no need to water.
Kind of pricey when not on sale.
I think they were around 32 bucks on sale.

https://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.M49...MIsfqNsKDA5AIVAp-fCh1PRg_5EAQYAiABEgLjrPD_BwE

Keep those trimmed down don't let them get out of hand.

I wonder how many ghosts are enjoying watching you build your RR?


----------



## DMASSO

We were able to put some buildings out today at our open house.
We still need to install the concrete slabs.


----------



## Magic

Really coming along nicely, looking good.
A fun layout for sure.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Very nice. I like the Aristocraft passenger cars.


----------



## Spence

You guys have been at this for a few years now but it's really taken shape and looks good. :appl:


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you.


----------



## DMASSO

More shots of today's Pumpkinfest.


----------



## Magic

Looks like you had some good weather for your event.
The one little tyke sure is enjoying all your hard work.
Everybody having a good time.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Very nice, glad the weather worked out for you.


----------



## DMASSO

We put up Christmas tree to decorate the layout. 
Next year we will plant a real tree.


----------



## Gramps

Make it an evergreen to avoid leaf problems.


----------



## Big Ed

Question, 
As you go along you are adding more and more buildings and things.

Do you leave them all out there or do you set them all up and bring them in everyday?

I know that you must bring them in for the winter?
But during an event do you leave them out for the weekend?
If so and it rains I am curious about the effect of the water on them.

Speaking of snow, do you have a snowblower locomotive to run to take a video in the winter? :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

We take everything in to avoid damage and theft.

We will plant a Blue Spruce.

We do not have a plow.


----------



## DMASSO

Few more shots from today. Too cold to set up buildings.


----------



## Chaostrain

It looks good even without the buildings.


----------



## Spence

Looking sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO

Hi. Have not been doing much but we started working on an elevated section or phase III. Half of stone work will lead to the other half via a trestle. Part of the stone work goes over an existing track via a tunnel.
We put in two access frames over the tunnel in case of a derailment.


----------



## DMASSO

Hi. Have not been doing much but we started working on an elevated section or phase III. Half of stone work will lead to the other half via a trestle. Part of the stone work goes over an existing track via a tunnel.
We put in two access frames over the tunnel in case of a derailment.
View attachment 543827


----------



## DMASSO

Still need to put cap on the wall section.


----------



## Gramps

Glad to hear from you again. I left G because it got to be so much work but your group is doing great. Keep up the good work and keep posting.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you. I will.


----------



## Magic

Pretty cool with the new additions. Looking good.

Magic


----------



## Spence

That looks sharp Don.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you Spence. We may do a temporary trestle and then see if the guy who made our steel bridge can do a trestle in steel.


----------



## DMASSO

I spent four and a half hours today installing track base blocks. I added dirt and gravel to the upper Phase III.
Even though the sun was hot, it was the knees and back that was the killer.


----------



## DMASSO

To honor our member and wall builder, we presented him with a custom boxcar. He has a G layout at the shop..


----------



## Gramps

Looks good.


----------



## Spence

Great way to say thank you.


----------



## DMASSO

We installed the track on the upper half of Phase III. We are making bents for the other half trestle.
Eddiem makes the pieces on his cnc and I assemble them.


----------



## DMASSO

Covid has shut us down. September 10, I had my shoulder replaced so I am recovering.
Today we I opened the garden railroad for thr public. We invited a module G club, CT Central G gaugers, to run their trains and consider associating with our group.


----------



## Fire21

That's great! I hope they join up with you. Speedy recovery of your shoulder.


----------



## Big Ed

I guess the elevated section is not done yet?
I see a trestle in the background in the picture.
Need better shots of that when you get the chance.

Looking at all the rock work you all did makes me tired.  
A lot of Blood, Sweat and possibly tears went into that.
But the end the result was worth it huh? 
Looks great.


----------



## Spence

Looking good.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery with that shoulder Don.


----------



## Gramps

Looks good. Take care of that shoulder.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you everyone. We already got four new members and plans for another open house for October 31.


----------



## Madman

Excellent job on your railway !


----------



## DMASSO

.We were able to run trains today. It was beautiful weather.


----------



## Magic

Pretty cool.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

That is a lot of work. It looks great.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice!


----------



## DMASSO

2020 was an impediment to my health and club activity.
Today, 042021, we erected the trestle to the upper loop of Phase III. We need to make some final adjustments and hook up the electrical.
Then more landscaping.


----------



## Fire21

Nice trestle. Nice weather too. Cute little loco!


----------



## Magic

Looking good Don.  
Going to be a neat layout and you're having fun doing it.

Magic


----------



## Spence

Your still chugging along. The progress looks good. I hope that shoulder is all healed Don!


----------



## DMASSO

Spence said:


> Your still chugging along. The progress looks good. I hope that shoulder is all healed Don!


Thanks Spence. Shoulders still a problem and now the knees. 
I can still drive the vett.


----------



## Gramps

It's looking good, thanks for the update. Hope you feel better.


----------



## DMASSO

Trestle is finished. Additional bushes planted.
























































05-07-194


----------



## Spence

Looks fantastic Don.


----------



## Gramps

Great work.


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you.


----------



## DMASSO

Tuesday we added a single trolley track. We still need to electrify, figure out a reversing system and add







bumpers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a monster RR, I think we need to arrange tours.


----------



## DMASSO

John. You are most welcome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It would be cool to see that in action. 

BTW, didn't you guys hear about the latest CDC guidance? We don't need no stinkin' masks!


----------



## DMASSO

Today, May 17, we planted a five foot blue spruce, in the middle of the G layout.


----------



## DMASSO

June 12 open house.





















fr







I'







ppl


----------



## Gramps

Great layout!


----------



## Magic

Man you've come a long way since this thing started and it's looking very good indeed.

 

Magic


----------



## DMASSO

Thank you for all the kind comments.


----------



## DMASSO

A few more shots














76 3


----------



## DMASSO

Do I need to put a video on YouTube to post here?


----------



## DMASSO

New HavenLink Sharing


----------



## Chaostrain

DMASSO said:


> Do I need to put a video on YouTube to post here?


It's the easiest way I know of. Just post the link. I'm pretty sure other sites work that way too but I haven't tried any. You just can't post a video here directly.


----------



## DMASSO

A few more shots.


----------



## Big Ed

DMASSO said:


> A few more shots.
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565090
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565090
> View attachment 565091
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565090
> View attachment 565091
> View attachment 565092
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565090
> View attachment 565091
> View attachment 565092
> View attachment 565093
> View attachment 565089
> View attachment 565090
> View attachment 565091
> View attachment 565092
> View attachment 565093


Nice, somehow you have multiple pictures of the same picture. You can go back and edit them out, go to the post, up top you see 3 dots, click edit up there. You will see your attachments just delete the extras. If you want.
Did you figure out how to post the video?
Easy, while you view it on YouTube go up top and copy the address bar on it. Then come back here and just paste the copied link in a post.
After you hit post it will show as the video here.


----------



## Big Ed

DMASSO said:


> A few more shots.⁹I
> View attachment 565090
> I
> View attachment 565093


Well that edit didn't work.


----------



## DMASSO

How about now?


----------



## Magic

The pics are fine now and the layout is really looking good.   

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Very nice!


----------



## Spence

Looking real good.


----------



## Big Ed

DMASSO said:


> How about now?


Looks good now, how about the video? 
Like I said, when your on YouTube looking at the video go up top and copy the address bar. (right click the mouse pick copy)
Then come here and paste (add) it to your post. (again right click the mouse but pick paste) easy.
Now when you paste it into your post it will show as a link until you hit the post reply. You won't see the video yet till you hit the post reply.
After you post the reply it should show as the video itself. 

Layout coming along nicely. You should keep up trimming all your live plants, some will grow big.


----------



## oa5599

Beautiful layout!
Do you happen to know the approximate square footage and the track length for phase 1?


----------



## DMASSO

Think of the layout shaped as a boot. The toe is Phase one. That area is about ten+ feet long and about eight+ wide.
Phase two is about 40' long and about 20+ wide.
Phase three, trestle is about a ten foot oval.


----------



## DMASSO

Few shots


----------



## DMASSO

Additional plantings and some fall color.


----------



## Magic

Looking mighty fine Don, that New Haven boxcar looks great.  
You've come a long way, good work by all.

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Looks fantastic! I have enjoyed following this thread.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good.


----------



## DMASSO

Some Pumpkin Festival 🎃 open house.


----------

